
Make your own bread during Covid-19 times - hendricius
https://github.com/hendricius/the-bread-code/blob/31668dc975adb39c9ce3afcd3eee8e469f3b1c76/basics/basic-dough.md
======
sigmaprimus
I make bread all the time, I have never weighed out my water. Anyways for
those who don't know 1 gram of water equals 1 milliliter. When it comes to the
water flour ratio in bread making it's more of an estimate than exact measure,
altitude,ambient humidity, flour type and age will all change the optimum
ratio. This recipe is a great starting point for beginners and learning to
bake bread seems like a great stay at home activity it makes your home smell
good too. I suggest toasting your bread slices before eating if you are new to
baking with yeast.

~~~
wbraun
I have been meaning to try making my own bread. Now that I am on lockdown I
have even more incentive. I like that all the recipes in the repo are FOSS.
Got to break free from big bread!

Why do you recommend toasting the bread? Is it something related to the yeast
or just the fact that my first few attempts may be a bit unpalatable?

~~~
sigmaprimus
Yes I recommend toasting of yeast breads if your new to baking bread, mainly
to reduce the chance of exasperating a Candia infection from consuming live
yeast.

If you bake bread properly all the yeast will die, but it is pretty easy to
underbake it, especially if your new at it.

I found the main reasons I underbaked in the beginning were opening the oven
to check it, stopping early because it looks dark and the most common way was
not letting it cool before cutting into it. (Bread keeps cooking on the inside
after you take it out and when you slice it too early it looses it's internal
temperature too fast)

Toasting it will kill of most live yeast. Another really good tip I don't see
in recipes is while your bread is still warm but not hot enough to melt a
plastic bag, wrap it up in the bag and the remaining moisture in the bread
will soften the crust.

Nothing worse than a sharp, rock hard crust around a slice of soft bread..
IMHO.

Good luck!!

